# Best Flavor Oils



## dixiedragon (Mar 8, 2015)

Where do you get your flavor oils? I love my Fresh Pineapple from BB, Mint Chocolate from Camden Grey and Wild Grape from WSP. My Pina Colada from Camden Grey is sort of meh. Any suggestions for awesome flavor oils?


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 8, 2015)

I like BB Cucumber and Melon - especially for lip scrubs.  The smell reminds me of spa-ish exfoliation.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 8, 2015)

MMS has some great flavor oils. I also have some from NG and Elements Bath and Body. They all work well.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 8, 2015)

I second Shari's suggestions of MMS and Elements Bath&Body. 

My MMS favorites are:

Peach
Vanilla Banilla
Grape
Cucumber Melon
Honey
Root Beer
Black Cherry 
Mango Mango
Sugar Baby Sweetener

and My favorites from Elements are:

Fizzy Soda Pop
Blue Raspberry
Pink Lemonade

Also - Brambleberry has an awesome Passionfruit Rose flavor oil that I am in love with.

IrishLass


----------

